# Pourquoi un logiciel compil marche chez moi et pas chez les autres?



## behu (6 Septembre 2006)

Salut, je viens de créer une application en Cocoa. Elle compile tres bien, et marche tres bien sur mon Mac.
J'ai voulu en faire profiter les autres, j'ai créer un site web ( http://lbehu.free.fr/2mc ) ou je la présente et la met en ligne. Mais elle ne marche chez personne!!!!
Questions :
L'application que je diffuse est celle qui est dans la partie "debug" de mon projet XCode est celle ci qui est fonctionnelle??
Faut il faire un build spécial?
Aurais sur le miens des library que les autres n'ont pas?

Merci d'avance a tous (Vous pouvez toujours regarder http://lbehu.free.fr/2mc  pour la curiositée)


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Septembre 2006)

essaye en s&#233;lectionnant "Release" dans Project > Set Active Build Config.

sinon je sais pas...

PIAF : regarde si t'as pas mis des path en absolu aussi, &#231;a peux arriver...


----------



## ntx (6 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> essaye en sélectionnant "Release" dans Project > Set Active Build Config.


"Deployment" plutôt  Il faut alors récupérer l'exécutable qui est dans build/Deployment.


----------



## behu (7 Septembre 2006)

Merci je vais essayer ca!! et je tiens au courant des résultats!


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2006)

```
2006-09-07 02:39:30.533 2MC[1069] *** _NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x38c8a0 of class NSIdEnumerator autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
2006-09-07 02:39:30.533 2MC[1069] *** _NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x38b9a0 of class Trace autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
2006-09-07 02:39:30.533 2MC[1069] *** _NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x3b6630 of class NSIdEnumerator autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
2006-09-07 02:39:30.533 2MC[1069] *** _NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x38b9a0 of class Trace 

....
0000578c 0e 01 0000 00001090 +[Trace getFilename:]
00005eb4 0e 01 0000 000010e5 -[Coord add:]
00006184 0e 01 0000 000010a6 -[Coord count]
00006118 0e 01 0000 000010b5 -[Coord getAt:]
00006038 0e 01 0000 000010c5 -[Coord getNext]
00005e34 0e 01 0000 000010f3 -[Coord init]
00005ff4 0e 01 0000 000010d6 -[Coord start]
00003dc4 0e 01 0000 00000e06 -[MC about:]
0000300c 0e 01 0000 00000e9f -[MC add:]
00002e90 0e 01 0000 00000eaa -[MC awakeFromNib]
00003f98 0e 01 0000 00000de4 -[MC changeName:]
0000465c 0e 01 0000 00000d2a -[MC changeValue:]
000037c8 0e 01 0000 00000e50 -[MC clearAll]
000049c4 0e 01 0000 00000d91 -[MC clearDraw:]
00003dec 0e 01 0000 00000df6 -[MC deleteMe:]
00003100 0e 01 0000 00000e8c -[MC diplayPanel:]
000042ec 0e 01 0000 00000d65 -[MC drawCoord:]
0000473c 0e 01 0000 00000d4e -[MC drawCoordThread:]
00004108 0e 01 0000 00000da2 -[MC drawMe:]
00004ca8 0e 01 0000 00000dc6 -[MC exitDraw:]
00002e00 0e 01 0000 00000ebd -[MC exitProg:]
00002d5c 0e 01 0000 00000ecd -[MC init]
00003128 0e 01 0000 00000e7d -[MC loadAll:]
00003260 0e 01 0000 00000e6d -[MC loadFile:]
00004a9c 0e 01 0000 00000db0 -[MC mouseDownOnWin:]
0000374c 0e 01 0000 00000e5f -[MC newAll:]
00004028 0e 01 0000 00000dd6 -[MC okDraw:]
00003978 0e 01 0000 00000e45 -[MC run:]
00004358 0e 01 0000 00000d3d -[MC runThread:]
00003a90 0e 01 0000 00000e23 -[MC saveAll:]
00003b64 0e 01 0000 00000e13 -[MC saveFile:]
0000428c 0e 01 0000 00000d76 -[MC startChangeName:old:]
00003a3c 0e 01 0000 00000e32 -[MC stopRunning:]
000063a0 0e 01 0000 00001101 -[MyNSPoint getPoint]
00006370 0e 01 0000 00001129 -[MyNSPoint getX]
00006388 0e 01 0000 00001117 -[MyNSPoint getY]
000061f4 0e 01 0000 0000117b -[MyNSPoint initWithPoint:]
00006268 0e 01 0000 00001161 -[MyNSPoint initWithX:y:]
00006194 0e 01 0000 00001197 -[MyNSPoint init]
00006308 0e 01 0000 0000114e -[MyNSPoint setX:]
0000633c 0e 01 0000 0000113b -[MyNSPoint setY:]
000063b4 0e 01 0000 000011bd -[MyWin initWithProg:]
00006720 0e 01 0000 000011a9 -[MyWin mouseDown:]
000057d0 0e 01 0000 00000f1f -[Trace action:margeRect:margeCircle:]
000051dc 0e 01 0000 00001048 -[Trace changeName:]
000052bc 0e 01 0000 0000100b -[Trace changeProg:]
000053b0 0e 01 0000 00000ffc -[Trace draw:]
000055d8 0e 01 0000 00000f58 -[Trace getCoord]
0000547c 0e 01 0000 00000fda -[Trace goDown:]
000054fc 0e 01 0000 00000fbc -[Trace goDownButton:pixels:]
00005a28 0e 01 0000 00000f46 -[Trace initRun:]
00004dc0 0e 01 0000 0000105d -[Trace initWithData:parent:number:]
00004d74 0e 01 0000 00001082 -[Trace init]
000055e0 0e 01 0000 00000efe -[Trace isOnCercle:point:marge:]
0000564c 0e 01 0000 00000ed8 -[Trace isOnRect:point2:point:marge:]
000053c4 0e 01 0000 00000feb -[Trace remove:]
00005adc 0e 01 0000 00000f6a -[Trace setCoord:]
00005230 0e 01 0000 00001036 -[Trace setName:]
000055b8 0e 01 0000 00000fab -[Trace setNum:]
00005240 0e 01 0000 00001020 -[Trace setProgName:]
000055d0 0e 01 0000 00000f7d -[Trace stringProgValue]
000055c0 0e 01 0000 00000f96 -[Trace stringValue]
00000000 03 00 0000 0000037b .objc_class_name_Coord
00000000 03 00 0000 00000367 .objc_class_name_MC
00000000 03 00 0000 000006d7 .objc_class_name_MyNSPoint
00000000 03 00 0000 00000392 .objc_class_name_MyWin
00000000 01 00 0121 000003a9 .objc_class_name_NSArray
00000000 01 00 0121 000003c2 .objc_class_name_NSBezierPath
00000000 01 00 0121 00000685 .objc_class_name_NSButton
00000000 01 00 0121 000003e0 .objc_class_name_NSColor
00000000 01 00 0121 000003f9 .objc_class_name_NSConstantString
00000000 01 00 0121 0000041b .objc_class_name_NSEvent
00000000 01 00 0121 00000434 .objc_class_name_NSFileManager
00000000 01 00 0121 00000453 .objc_class_name_NSGraphicsContext
00000000 01 00 0121 0000069f .objc_class_name_NSImage
00000000 01 00 0121 00000476 .objc_class_name_NSMutableArray
00000000 01 00 0121 00000496 .objc_class_name_NSObject
00000000 01 00 0121 000004b0 .objc_class_name_NSOpenPanel
00000000 01 00 0121 000004cd .objc_class_name_NSSavePanel
00000000 01 00 0121 000004ea .objc_class_name_NSSound
00000000 01 00 0121 00000503 .objc_class_name_NSString
00000000 01 00 0121 0000051d .objc_class_name_NSThread
00000000 01 00 0121 000006f2 .objc_class_name_NSView
00000000 01 00 0121 0000070a .objc_class_name_NSWindow
00000000 03 00 0000 00000537 .objc_class_name_Trace
00000000 01 00 0101 0000054e _FSPathMakeRef
00000000 01 00 0101 0000055d _LSOpenFSRef
00000000 01 00 0201 00000751 _NSAddressOfSymbol
00000000 01 00 0101 00000354 _NSApplicationMain
00000000 01 00 0101 0000056a _NSEraseRect
00000000 01 00 0101 00000577 _NSHomeDirectory
00000000 01 00 0201 00000764 _NSIsSymbolNameDefinedWithHint
00000000 01 00 0201 00000783 _NSLookupAndBindSymbolWithHint
00000000 01 00 0101 00000588 _NSRectFill
00000000 01 00 0101 00000594 _NSRunAlertPanel
00000000 01 00 0101 000005a5 _NSUserName
00008000 0f 09 0010 00000004 _NXArgc
00008004 0f 09 0010 0000000c _NXArgv
00000000 01 00 0100 000005b1 __NSConstantStringClassReference
00002c7c 0f 01 0000 00000075 ___darwin_gcc3_preregister_frame_info
00000000 01 00 0201 0000009b ___keymgr_dwarf2_register_sections
00000000 01 00 0200 00000289 ___keymgr_global
0000800c 0f 09 0010 00000014 ___progname
00006a28 1e 01 0000 0000073d ___stub_getrealaddr
000026d4 0e 01 0000 0000093d __call_mod_init_funcs
000027d0 0e 01 0000 00000a35 __call_objcInit
00000000 01 00 0200 000000be __cthread_init_routine
000029e4 1e 01 0000 00000020 __dyld_func_lookup
0000298c 1e 01 0000 00000033 __dyld_init_check
00000000 01 00 0201 0000029a __dyld_register_func_for_add_image
00000000 01 00 0201 000002bd __dyld_register_func_for_remove_image
00000000 01 00 0201 000002e3 __init_keymgr
00000000 01 00 0201 000002f1 __keymgr_get_and_lock_processwide_ptr
00000000 01 00 0201 00000317 __keymgr_set_and_unlock_processwide_ptr
00001000 03 00 0010 000000d5 __mh_execute_header
0000245c 1e 01 0000 00000045 __start
00000000 01 00 0201 0000033f _abort
00000000 01 00 0201 000006b8 _atan
00000000 01 00 0201 000000e9 _atexit
00000000 01 00 0201 00000346 _calloc
000080f0 0f 0e 0010 000000f1 _catch_exception_raise
000080f4 0f 0e 0010 00000108 _catch_exception_raise_state
000080f8 0f 0e 0010 00000125 _catch_exception_raise_state_identity
000080fc 0f 0e 0010 0000014b _clock_alarm_reply
0000273c 0e 01 0000 0000097a _crt_basename
00002774 0e 01 0000 000009de _crt_strbeginswith
000029f4 0e 01 0000 00000ce1 _darwin_unwind_dyld_add_image_hook
00002adc 0e 01 0000 00000d04 _darwin_unwind_dyld_remove_image_hook
00008100 0f 0e 0010 0000015e _do_mach_notify_dead_name
00008104 0f 0e 0010 00000178 _do_mach_notify_no_senders
00008108 0f 0e 0010 00000193 _do_mach_notify_port_deleted
0000810c 0f 0e 0010 000001b0 _do_mach_notify_send_once
00008110 0f 0e 0010 000001ca _do_seqnos_mach_notify_dead_name
00008114 0f 0e 0010 000001eb _do_seqnos_mach_notify_no_senders
00008118 0f 0e 0010 0000020d _do_seqnos_mach_notify_port_deleted
0000811c 0f 0e 0010 00000231 _do_seqnos_mach_notify_send_once
00008008 0f 09 0010 0000004d _environ
00000000 01 00 0200 00000252 _errno
00000000 01 00 0201 00000259 _exit
00000000 01 00 0201 000005d2 _fclose
00000000 01 00 0201 000005da _feof
00000000 01 00 0201 000005e0 _fgets
00000000 01 00 0201 000005e7 _fopen
00006780 1e 01 0000 000005ee _fprintf$LDBLStub
00000000 01 00 0201 00000600 _fputc
00000000 01 00 0201 00000607 _fputs
00000000 01 00 0201 0000034e _free
0000682c 1e 01 0000 0000060e _fscanf$LDBLStub
000080e0 0e 0d 0000 000011d4 _funcptr
000080e8 0e 0d 0000 000011e6 _funcptr
000080e4 0e 0d 0000 000011dd _funcptr
00000000 01 00 0201 0000061f _fwrite
00000000 01 00 0200 0000025f _mach_init_routine
00002d58 1e 01 0000 00000272 _main
00000000 01 00 0101 00000627 _objc_msgSend
00000000 01 00 0101 00000635 _objc_msgSendSuper
00000000 01 00 0101 00000724 _objc_msgSendSuper_stret
00000000 01 00 0101 00000648 _objc_msgSend_stret
00008010 0e 09 0000 0000082d _pointer_to__darwin_gcc3_preregister_frame_info
00008120 0f 0e 0010 00000278 _receive_samples
00000000 01 00 0201 000006be _sin
00000000 01 00 0201 000006c3 _sqrt
000068d8 1e 01 0000 0000065c _sscanf$LDBLStub
00000000 01 00 0201 0000066d _strcmp
00000000 01 00 0201 000007a2 _strcpy
00000000 01 00 0201 00000675 _strlen
00000000 01 00 0201 0000067d _usleep
000080c8 0e 0c 0000 00000cc8 dyld_func_lookup_pointer
000080c4 0e 0c 0000 00000c95 dyld_lazy_symbol_binding_entry_point
000029cc 1e 01 0000 00000056 dyld_stub_binding_helper
00006dc0 0e 05 0000 00000cba error_message
000069d4 1e 01 0000 000006c9 restFP
00006984 1e 01 0000 000006d0 saveFP
0000241c 0f 01 0000 0000006f start
```
faudrait y pas un faire un truc la dis moi 
je suis sur que tu vas trouver tout seul


----------



## behu (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est bon ca marche!!!! c'etait donc bien "release" au lieux de "debug"!!! Merci!!



> faudrait y pas un faire un truc la dis moi
> je suis sur que tu vas trouver tout seul


 
Par contre non je vois pas du tout quoi faire  ??


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2006)

behu a dit:


> C'est bon ca marche!!!! c'etait donc bien "release" au lieux de "debug"!!! Merci!!
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre non je vois pas du tout quoi faire  ??



alors t'es vraiment grave houilloullouille pour les utilisateurs de ton logiciel


----------



## behu (7 Septembre 2006)

Ca va tourne pas en rond ca fais pas longtemps que je programme en cooca.
C'est des release qui manque c'est ca? ou des dealloc?


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2006)

behu a dit:


> Ca va tourne pas en rond ca fais pas longtemps que je programme en cooca.
> C'est des release qui manque c'est ca? ou des dealloc?



bah si ca fait si longtemps c'est *marqu&#233; en gros *
et je t'ai meme fait un dump de tes symboles et adresses
et le probleme n'est pas cocoa ou autre ...


----------



## behu (7 Septembre 2006)

Franchement je suis désolé mais je vois pas du tout quel est la probleme, alors on peut dire que je suis un débutant c'est pas grave. Mais je vois pas ce qui peut choquer...
Surtout si c'est pas pour une raison "Cocoa". Donc je t'en pris fais moi part de tes conaissances


----------



## Céroce (11 Septembre 2006)

Ce sont les 4 lignes de la console qu'a extraites Tatouille.

On dirait plutôt que tu fais un peu trop de dealloc / release!


----------

